# couple specks



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Through the long rod late last night after floundering was not productive. There are not many dock lights near me and the few that there are happen to be inpretty shallow water over nondescript bottom and consequently do not hold big fish regularly. Anyway...










Both of these took a spoonfly... 








.

:toast


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

kool, Ive been making some spoon flies for reds. Ill try one under the lights


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job on the specks. When all else fails a spoon fly will often come through. I personally love topwaters and will invariably throw them first. But for pure results you can't beat a good spoon fly. I know it is a lot of work to get fish on the fly, but when you do it is just so rewarding. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice!!!!

L8, Harry


----------

